# First Anniversary living in my apartment



## Marie5656 (Oct 19, 2021)

*Can you all believe it has been a whole year since I got out of my house and moved to this Senior apartment building?  WQow. October 15, 2020 was my official move in day.
One of my few positives in a rather interesting year.  Moving in the time of Covid. LOL.

I moved into a building that was pretty much still on lock down. Could not gather in the common area. Community room was closed,  Too cold to sit out doors . So not a lot of opportunities to meet my new neighbors...and we were all hidden behind masks.  So, early this year, when things opened up more, I finally got to meet more people..AND see the faces of the people.

I have made many new friends here...including someone who grew up in my neighborhood..though she knew my older brothers better than me, as she is about 15 years older than me.

Here is to many more years here.

 *


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2021)

Wow.  It doesn't seem like it's been a year!

Thank you for posting about this, Marie. I remember the process well, and we enjoyed sharing it with you.  That means that I've been a member here, for longer than that, too.

I remember your previous home, too.  I am very happy for you, that this has worked out so well!


----------



## Jules (Oct 19, 2021)

Ditto to everything that @Kaila said. 

Happy 1st Anniversary.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2021)

Time does fly Marie!  So glad you're happy in your new apartment and have friendly neighbors.  Wishing you many more years of happiness there!


----------



## katlupe (Oct 20, 2021)

A year certainly goes by fast. I remember when you were in the process of your move too. Glad you are happy there.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 20, 2021)

Congratulations on your anniversary.
Looks like an awesome place.
Keep loving your home for many years to come.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 20, 2021)

Congratulations, Marie!

I think that you were wise to make the move.

Wishing you many more years of health and happiness in your cozy new home.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 20, 2021)

Tempus really does fugit! Can't believe it's been a year already.

Maybe an encouraging word to @debodun is in order? I bet it was hard to downsize, but have you been sorry? (I've downsized a couple of times and haven't missed _anything_ I got rid of.)


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 20, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Maybe an encouraging word to @debodun is in order? I bet it was hard to downsize, but have you been sorry? (I've downsized a couple of times and haven't missed _anything_ I got rid of.)


*OK, here goes. Hey, @debodun  the decision to move can sure be a stressful one. Especially from home to apartment.  For myself, I have lived in apartments before, so was used to it.

Hard part will be deciding what posessions to take, and remembering you cannot keep everything. LOL. Pick yuour most favored stuff, that will be most useful to you in your smaller space.

I went from being a pretty introverted person, who tended to self isolate, even before last year. But I dove right in. Got involved in my community and activities.  I can still have the alone time I need, and interactions with others too.  
Feel free to check in with me, if you have questions*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 20, 2021)

The year went by like lightning! You have done really well on all counts, Marie. It's good to know you are enjoying apartment living, your neighbours and your community


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 20, 2021)

Time goes by so quickly!! I'm glad you were finally able to make friends there Marie. Hey...your shirt matches your purple chair. My DIL would *love* that chair. I hope you continue to enjoy your "new" place for many years to come. Happy Apartment-versary.


----------



## jujube (Oct 20, 2021)

Sounds like you are settling in well, Marie.  I'm glad you are making friends and hope there will be many more activities available for you shortly.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 20, 2021)

*@OneEyedDiva  Never paid attention to my shirt matching the chair. LOL. I guess I should have sat there for my picture. LOL*


----------



## Devi (Oct 20, 2021)

How comfy and stylish it is, Marie! Glad it's all working out well for you.


----------



## Remy (Oct 27, 2021)

It looks like a nice place. I'd have so much much more clutter.


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 27, 2021)

Thanks, Marie,
For sharing your photos with us! You seem to have adjusted well to your move, and the apartment looks nice and cozy. I particularly liked the maroon armchair next to the bookshelf. Glad you're enjoying yourself! All the best!


----------

